
All Advanced Aliens Are in Happiness Boxes - thomyorkie
https://omni.media/all-advanced-aliens-are-in-happiness-boxes
======
joeblow9999
The problem with absolutist solutions to fermi's paradox (like this one) is
that they assume all conscious entities are just like us. But that is a big
assumption.

What about the sentient species that evolves an abhorrence for artificial
experience? What about a sentient species with a radical minority of religious
devotees who refuse the happiness boxes? (I can easily imagine that w our own
soecies)

In short, it seems to me that all or most of the fermi paradox solutions
require a serious lack of imagination

